# Oregon WMR918



## smogo (11 Ago 2017 às 22:33)

Boa noite,
tenho uma estação Oregon WMR918 que recentemente teve problemas com o transmissor de dados do anemómetro. As pilhas do transmissor solar vazaram e a electrónica parece irremediavelmente danificada.
Embora seja uma estação antiga, como o resto dos sensores funcionam bem, gostaria de a manter em funcionamento, no entanto, a Oregon Scientific já não fornece peças de substituição para este modelo!
Por esta razão, vinha perguntar se alguém tem um transmissor de uma estação do mesmo tipo e o pode vender por um preço razoável :-)
Obrigada,
SM


----------

